# Garage doors



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have just finished my last job before the New Year. It is a set of garage doors in Redwood for a customer of mine. I also have a alcove unit to make for him in the New Year and it also looks like I will be making a set of gates to match the doors.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

NICE JOB mailee

May I suggest a molding cap over the top rail,with a water drip edge made with Alum. that you can get from HD or Lowes. 
That would keep the water from running behide and inside the doors.


Bj


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well Bj, the garage is to be covered in render with a run off over the timber frame so it will be no problem. I will take some more pics when this is done for my portfolio. Glad you like them.


----------



## sawzall (Jun 4, 2007)

wow.. very cool.. what type of cost was involved in this project? I have a pair of doors i need to redo.. and I am sure the results would be better than the dumb looking doors I can but at the "depot.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I notice that this post originated last December, but hey, that's one very nice pair of doors!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I missed this thread back when... Sweet doors Mailee! 

Corey


----------

